# Medicare Fraud Arrests include 4 at Alpha Ambulance



## Alpha male (Oct 4, 2012)

BREAKING.... 10/4/2012

Medicare Fraud Arrests

From the US Department of Justice:

"Sixteen individuals, including three doctors and one licensed physical therapist, are charged in Los Angeles with participating in various fraud schemes involving a total of $53.8 million in false billings.   In one case, four defendants are charged for allegedly participating in a fraud scheme at Alpha Ambulance Inc., which led to approximately $49.2 million in fraudulent billing for ambulance transportation.   The case represents the largest ambulance fraud scheme ever prosecuted by the Medicare Fraud Strike Force.   According to court documents, the defendants provided beneficiaries ambulance rides that were medically unnecessary."

Read the full story here


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 4, 2012)

Can you please provide a link to this news article?


----------



## Alpha male (Oct 4, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Can you please provide a link to this news article?



Don't believe me?


----------



## STXmedic (Oct 4, 2012)

Quick google search found it verifiedhere.


----------



## Alpha male (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks would have posted It but am a newbie lol.

Justice indeed.


----------



## Alpha male (Oct 4, 2012)

Was Alpha even in business still?  Who in the company got arrested?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 4, 2012)

I believe it. I just need a link to the site where you copied that blurb. It has to be posted with the blurb to avoid any copyright issues. If you could get the original link, post it here or PM it to me and I'll put in into your post with the article clipping.

Edit....I'll just use the DOJ link. It is in there.


----------



## Alpha male (Oct 4, 2012)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> I believe it. I just need a link to the site where you copied that blurb. It has to be posted with the blurb to avoid any copyright issues. If you could get the original link, post it here or PM it to me and I'll put in into your post with the article clipping.
> 
> Edit....I'll just use the DOJ link. It is in there.



Appreciated.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 4, 2012)

Alpha male said:


> BREAKING.... 10/4/2012
> 
> Medicare Fraud Arrests
> 
> ...



I always laugh when I read these.

If I had to guess at least 80% of US IFT transfers are medically unnecessary.

But if they were not done, the whole system would come to a grinding halt.

The whole problem is IFT is reimbursed well beyond its value.


----------



## Imacho (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow. I was there. Glad I got out in time.


----------



## Alpha male (Oct 4, 2012)

Imacho said:


> Wow. I was there. Glad I got out in time.



Luckily you did...from the FBI website...

"According to court documents unsealed today in Los Angeles, four people affiliated with the Los Angeles-based Alpha Ambulance Inc. were charged with submitting more than $49 million in false claims to Medicare between 2008 and 2012. According to the indictment, Alpha’s owners—Alex Kapri, 55, of Hollywood Hills, and Aleksey Muratov, 31, of Burbank– along with employees Wesley Kingsbury, 33, of Bloomington, and Danielle Medina, 35, of Corona, submitted claims for medically unnecessary transportation services and then created fake documentation to support those claims. Kapri, Muratov, and Kingsbury were arrested this morning and they—together with Medina, who self-surrendered this morning—are scheduled to make their initial appearances before a United States Magistrate Judge this afternoon."

http://www.fbi.gov/losangeles/press...own?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Chris07 (Oct 5, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> The whole problem is IFT is reimbursed well beyond its value.



You mean my pretty face isn't worth $850? My elite driving skills aren't worth $20 a mile? 

I feel so insignificant now.


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 5, 2012)

Chris07 said:


> You mean my pretty face isn't worth $850? My elite driving skills aren't worth $20 a mile?
> 
> I feel so insignificant now.



Sorry to have to break that to you.


----------



## Joe (Oct 5, 2012)

Now if we could do something about the pts abusing medicare amd state benefits..


----------



## Socal EMT (Nov 2, 2012)

I have a fellow co-worker that came to our company after the whole Alpha ambulance thing went down.. He said that they let go of everybody except for the 8 supervisors and they moved shop over to Riverside County and are currently running over there..

I remember seeing Alpha. They had nice rigs and a lot of brand new units. Sucks they were doing shady stufff... Sounds like Trans-aid all over again...


----------



## Metro EMS News (Nov 6, 2012)

*Alpha Ambulance - closed*

The link below is one of the most comprehensive reports detailing not only Alpha Ambulance, but other services that have come under scrutiny. 
As of today, Alpha Ambulances' website states the following, "Alpha Ambulance has ceased operation."

http://www.voiceofoc.org/healthy_communities/article_7f396dec-dfde-11e1-bbf2-001a4bcf887a.html


----------



## Martyn (Nov 8, 2012)

> Lifeline Ambulance Service of Montebello was co-founded a decade ago by a drug dealer involved at the time in an $8-million Ecstasy ring. He continues today to direct the firm’s marketing after completing probation and having his felony conviction expunged.


 
Money talks...


----------

